# PC running slow and not responding



## pixxeline (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello!
Lately my PC has been running a bit slow and from time to time programs were not responding and games were taking ages to load.
I've reinstalled the Windows and it was working really good after, but after I started installing programs it started being slow again and I have now the same problems mentioned before.
What could the problem be? ;-;


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications: 

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Happened to me some time back. Did you try to restore your PC to a restore point closest to the date your PC started to run slow or not respond?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run as Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt*, type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and restart the computer. *Check Disk* will start at next bootup and go through 5 stages and check the integrity of your HDD. It may take a while.


----------

